# Appeal for Critical Skills Permit



## patrick.tonde (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi all, I am facing an issue, my critical skills permit was rejected because my employer had offered me a permanent job. So my employer gave me a fixed-term contract which I submitted as an appeal. However, I am not allowed to work until my permit is out even though I have a slip as proof that my permit is in process, but I heard appeals take the longest. I am not sure as to the way forward, is anyone or has anyone faced a similar position and how did you go about it? I have emailed and tried calling the DHA in Pretoria, I am not getting any response and it has been weeks now, please advise me, for I am worried?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

It's a quite common technical mistake first-time applicant made.

Either a fixed-term contract or a permanent position with condition of obtaining the right type of visa/permit will do the trick.

All you can do now if just wait. If the case is as simple as what you mentioned in here, it shouldn't take long.

But a few months can be considered as normal.


----------



## patrick.tonde (Apr 7, 2021)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> It's a quite common technical mistake first-time applicant made.
> 
> Either a fixed-term contract or a permanent position with condition of obtaining the right type of visa/permit will do the trick.
> 
> ...


So there is a possibility it will take more than 2 months? The reason why I am asking is that I was given 2 months by my employer after that, my job offer will be offered to someone else.


----------



## TichMakaz (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi @*patrick.tonde im in the same boat as you.I would like to ask if they accepted your appeal

thanks*


----------

